# Favorite TV Intros



## LightyKD (Oct 17, 2012)

Let's have a little fun here! Anybody up for sharing their favorite television intros. Max 2 per person  

I'm starting with _Kung Fu Panda: Legends of Awesomenss_. The theme song makes me giggle every time and the best part is at 00:34
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2LmGPwsrSk

The next video is my favorite for now. It's the _Power Rangers: Super Samurai_ intro. The theme is a remix of "Go Go Power Rangers" but it's done so well. The visuals are very colorful and really shows why Power Rangers shines in HD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63mGwxPwYxI&hd=1


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emClBBtqo5Q

Sorry about Portuguese announcer guy in the middle.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 17, 2012)

This brings back memories of after-school TV.  I used to rock out to this while doing my homework before dinner.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 17, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> This brings back memories of after-school TV.  I used to rock out to this while doing my homework before dinner.
> *SNIP*



Duck Tales will always be a classic!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]OZ4c1X5ene8[/yt]
[yt]IOBYurAx74A[/yt]
[yt]lgGKSjiw0HQ[/yt]
[yt]5xLKzsynt5I[/yt]
[yt]D6dM2LiqMsg[/yt]


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 17, 2012)

O.K. I'm breaking my rule for this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USUucZVnno0


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed-hUoeHcz0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsQTzxzDYjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBW4SWWdFs


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a... poooowwweeeerrrrr!!!!!......


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2012)

Tom Waits sang the intro to the second series of the Wire so I have to include that on principle



All this said I think I just selected theme tunes that amuse me. Screenwipe had an interesting aside in one episode about the decline of the intro sequence (actual intro to so much title card) but I can only find the one on TV show end credits instead.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2012)

Let's see...

Dexter:


Spoiler








B5 Season 4:


Spoiler








B5 Season 3:


Spoiler








Perfect Strangers:


Spoiler








And, of course, The Boondocks:


Spoiler


----------



## JeanetteJones (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok Ok Ok OK! Let me set the record straight. First of all, THIS is the greatest:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyXTgqJtoGM

and this is the second:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-vS4aj-Zo&feature=related

There. Now you can sleep at night.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 18, 2012)

JeanetteJones said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely those and Fresh Prince of Bel Air.  
I'll get a video up when I get more time


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 18, 2012)

1) Simpsons - Prolly the most well known (and best) intro ever made and coz of the numerous couch gags, it made it worth watching everytime.
2) Fresh prince of bel air - One of the best intro songs to a show ever made.
3) Batman - Pow! Whack! Zonk! Classic.

Some honorable mentions:
- Spongebob (Song)
- The A team (Song)
- poddington peas (Song)
- Star Trek (voiceover)
- Dexter (visuals)


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 18, 2012)

JeanetteJones said:


> Ok Ok Ok OK! Let me set the record straight. First of all, THIS is the greatest:
> 
> *snip Classic Pokemon theme*
> 
> ...



I'll take those and raise you this one!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_RZhh44NY


this one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3src0Q9LXg


and this one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xtle0njT8M


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaAzVvR5BUs


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

Clearly the best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDDHHrt6l4w


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2012)

Along with Penny Crayon this probably wants to be the next entry in my what were they smoking cartoons thread but if we are doing cartoons now
Poddington peas - the amount of pea puns in the opening credits alone should instantly endear it to many on this site.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB3K7eFFXHE

Edit- might as well have Penny Crayon as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY5zQXYYMaw


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

No Bill Nye the Science Guy?

Did you guys even have a childhood?


----------

